# Need a recipe for Kielbasa loaf



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2011)

I am looking for a recipe for kielbasa loaf.  The loaf is made and sold in PA stores but, I have not seen it in my area.  It is a cold meatloaf that tastes and looks like smoked kielbasa.  
Thanks B


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I am looking for a recipe for kielbasa loaf.  The loaf is made and sold in PA stores but, I have not seen it in my area.  It is a cold meatloaf that tastes and looks like smoked kielbasa.
> Thanks B




Found this via Google.  http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,kielbasi_loaf,FF.html


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Andy, I saw that but, it is not what I need.  The loaf I am looking for is similar to a Tavern loaf, more like a country pate.
Thanks again B


----------



## justplainbill (May 8, 2011)

You can use TaxLady's *Mock Armadillo *recipe and substitute kielbasa meat for the ground pork*.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...h-meatloaf-69011.html?nojs=1#goto_threadtools
*


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Bill but this is not it.  The recipe I am looking for does not contain kielbasa, it imitates it.  I think they use the same ingredients as kielbasa and add curing salt and or liquid smoke to imitate the real smoked kielbasa.  When finished it is sliced thin and used like any other deli meat for cold plates and sandwiches.  
Thanks again B


----------



## luvs (May 9, 2011)

hm....... there's a 'lil polish market on my block. she should have a great recipe. i have to get some kielbossy anyhoo, so i'll check if she's got a good recipe. maybe she'll offer some pointers. i'll post later. when i'm less half-awake & that.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 9, 2011)

I have never heard of something like this, and I am Ukrainian background! It kind of sounds like double processing to me if you use kielbasa to make a pate style loaf.

Would it not be better to start with fresh cooked pork for this?

Curious.


----------



## justplainbill (May 9, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> I have never heard of something like this, and I am Ukrainian background! It kind of sounds like double processing to me if you use kielbasa to make a pate style loaf.
> 
> Would it not be better to start with fresh cooked pork for this?
> 
> Curious.


Starting with fresh pork would require addition of appropriate seasonings and smoke flavor.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 9, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Starting with fresh pork would require addition of appropriate seasonings and smoke flavor.



 Ya think?


----------

